# Looking for soft, garment or pigment dye T-shirts, no minimums



## R92024 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi,
I'm initially looking to design just ONE t-shirt at a time, I just need someone to supply the T-shirt, and print the design.

Must be:
Good quality 
Soft
Lightweight 
Garment dye orPigment dye 
No minimums.

I've looked at the obvious companies, Cafe Press, Zazzle, Custom Ink etc... but they don't offer *all* of the above.
Any recommendations / suggestions?
Many thanks,
Rich


----------

